
Amazon accidentally announces a cheaper Echo Dot - brad0
http://www.recode.net/2016/9/12/12896804/new-amazon-echo-dot--50-twitter-deleted-tweet
======
brianjking
I think I read the only way to order a Dot is via an Echo.

